
PopcornTime.io announces Butter - thiht
http://markdownshare.com/view/1c88847d-b885-450b-9409-aaf8f758e8e6
======
dplgk
I've never used Popcorn Time. Is it normal that I can't connect to
[https://popcorntime.io/](https://popcorntime.io/) ?

~~~
jordonwii
Unfortunately, yes it is.
[http://status.popcorntime.io/](http://status.popcorntime.io/)

~~~
dplgk
That doesn't load either.

